# PE proven solutions?



## Oblivious2678 (Sep 3, 2013)

Has anyone out there used a proven method to overcome PE? It is something I have always battled and would love to overcome it.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Yep, and without drugs, creams or rubbing one off before hand. LOL

Here, 

Lasting Longer:The Treatment Program for Premature Ejaculation eBook: Dr. Sy Silverberg M.D.


----------



## Oblivious2678 (Sep 3, 2013)

All the research I've done on this, I'm always skeptical of these methods to 'cure' it. I want to know what works and drugs, creams, etc. is definitely not a route I want to take.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Google it . You'll fine the methods that really work are all based on Dr. Silverberg's method. Look him up too...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't know if you are talking about not lasting long or ejaculating prior to penetration, and my understanding is that they are two distinct and separate problems.

I read this YEARS ago, and not being a man, have no idea if it works. But being a student of behavior and various modification methods, and my educational back ground of child development/gen psy, it seemed plausible.

In adolescence, a boy will masturbate to reach quick climax, so as not to get busted. He is essentially teaching his body to climax quickly. After years of fast and furious climaxes via masturbation, he must unlearn his old technique and relearn a new one, also via masturbation.

The technique called for men to masturbate as often as possible while paying strict attention to cues of the point of no return. Once that is solidly identified, the man continues to masturbate, but stops touching himself well before TPONR. To wait for several minutes, then proceed again. The practice is called edging. At first, you take yourself to the edge once, wait, then proceed. Once you can reliably halt, wait and proceed, you add a second halting before you proceed to the finish.

Touch to identify the point of no return.
Touch to halt before TPONR, then proceed to finish.
Touch/halt/touch/halt proceed.
Touch/halt, touch/halt, touch/halt then proceed.

I am very curious to know if other men think this technique would work. It seems like a lot of work and frankly I sure am glad I am not a man because I would totally fail this!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

You have to be more detail oriented. Truly premature ejaculation is fast really really fast!!

If you are lasting minutes you are normal average length of sex is like 3-13 minutes of penetration.

All the techniques above work great best of luck!


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Don't know if you are talking about not lasting long or ejaculating prior to penetration, and my understanding is that they are two distinct and separate problems.
> 
> I read this YEARS ago, and not being a man, have no idea if it works. But being a student of behavior and various modification methods, and my educational back ground of child development/gen psy, it seemed plausible.
> 
> ...


Anon, You just described Dr Silverberg's theory and method. Did you read the book?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't think so. I read about this maybe 15 years ago. Can't remember if it was on line, an article, in a book....

So I guess it works then?


----------



## NorCalMan (Dec 14, 2011)

Edging is indeed a very effective technique. It also includes PC muscle exercises with an erection. After you have mastered controlling your PC muscle, the trick is to hold it really hard just before you are about to cum, and you should be able to stop your ejaculation, but still feel an orgasm. This way you can experience multiple orgasms. When having sex, I like to time my orgasms with my partner. After she has her first orgasm, I then prepare to match her next one with my own usually with an explosive ejaculation.


----------

